
Elon Musk: we need to regulate AI before it’s too late - twsted
https://www.recode.net/2017/7/15/15976744/elon-musk-artificial-intelligence-regulations-ai?utm_campaign=recode.net&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
gcb0
say the person from paypal, the poster child of monetizing the act of trumping
regulations. who is now in claims that his irresponsible hyperloop hype helped
kill high speed rail in CA.

what a joke.

